# amd 64 headache



## arun (Oct 10, 2004)

hi everyone
 recentluy i bought amd 64 cpu 3200 and msi k8n neo platinum mobo
and ati 9800 pro card and 1 gb ram

i see that the temperature is reaching 67deg(max) and i have 3 additional fans installed on case.and i also have vga problem some lines and disturbances in all game .so i buyed a new system and is resting. anyone 
pls help me.if u have amd system pls tell the max temperature and if anybody is in chennai pls help me so that i can contact u

and fix the prob

any one help pls


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Hot computing

Don't worry thats normal temprature, if U r botherd by the sound & noise then open you cabinet door


----------



## arun (Oct 10, 2004)

*re*

is that normal temp what but mobo guide it is listed as max 60deg working condition but mobo alarm sound is automatically fixed at 80deg
and what abt vga card do i need to download special drivers for ati 9800 pro card. or any updates should be downloaded for the card.it seems some of u have radeon card pls help


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2004)

Motherboard temprature is not the temp of CPU


----------



## arun (Oct 10, 2004)

*re*

saurav whats the difference between motherboard temperature  and cpu temperature its giben in amnual of mobo that 'do not use this in enivrinment above 60 c "

do u have any idea of vga card problem


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2004)

Call me gx here not Saurav

The CPU temprature is the temprature of the centre of CPU core, while the motherboard temprature is the temprature of the motherboard base PCB


----------



## arun (Oct 10, 2004)

*re*

whats the maximum limit
for cpu temp
    mobo temp


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, it differs for every CPU & motherboard


----------



## darklord (Oct 11, 2004)

> Don't worry thats normal temprature,



You call those temps normal???  :roll:  dude, its A64 not XP, those temps are way too high.

Hey Arun,
MSI boards seem to have this problem with the hardware monitoring chip,it reports weird values.

I donno why this happens but i experienced the same problem for one of my MSI board.

Physically touch the CPUheatsink,if its hot then,u need to worry,otherwise not.
Also enable Cool n QUiet Technology, it will kep temps down.  [/code]


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, the normal temprature range for AMD64 is higher then AthlonXP or Northwood, take an example, if the temprature reaches 71C for the CPU for northwood it throttles the CPU MHz to lower the temprature but with prescott, untill it reaches 89C nothing like this happens, same goes with AMD64, this is high temprature for AthlonXP but for AMD64 anything above 77 is high


----------



## akshayt (Oct 11, 2004)

for how much did you buy amd 64 3200 and msi mobo,and ram


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2004)

The prices differ, for 23K, Indyan baught the K8V & AMD64 3000+


----------



## there_is_no_spoon (Oct 12, 2004)

Talking abt the athlon 64, i just got a new one with a asus k8vx mobo: although it says 3000+, the cpu speed is listed as 2000 Mhz( thats quite a drop); what is the 3000+ about?
And i chose this over a p4 3.0 ht with Intel 915 mobo! 
 how do they compare? how does the athlon catch up?


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 12, 2004)

Well thats naming convention of AMD proccys, they are named accrdngly to their rivals Ghz rating equivalents. Dont worry dude u are getting the performance of a 3.0G proccy ! Chk out the benchies on some popular sites.


----------



## i.am_mayur (Oct 13, 2004)

another 1 bites the dust
spoon seems like ure the latest casualty of the AMD 'fool the consumers' syndrome
How do u expect a 2Ghz proc to match up with a 3GHz . MOst of the benchmarks *dont accccount for speed*,they r only 'result oriented' and 'synthetic'  benchmarks .In the real world all that matters is speed alone,so if ure in it for SPEEd alone,AMD sux big tiime Intel rulz anyday. 

I back with a vengeance to rescue ppl like u from the clutches of AMD 
*I.am_Mayur*


----------



## darklord (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Mayur,
Looks like you need to do some reality check.
And what do you know about A64? have you even used it to comment on it?


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL ! Ignore him darky.........he isn't worth it .........


----------



## there_is_no_spoon (Oct 13, 2004)

just a min-- if the benchmarks dont account for 'speed', then what does? 
 
and as long as it gives a better gaming performance,and comparable performance in other apps who cares abt the speed-- speed becomes just another number!

Which applications in the "real world" DO require this 'Speed' , that the multitude of benchmarks (designed , it seems now, by idiots in some world like the Matrix) dont seem to take into account?

And i guess the only way u can rescue me from the "Matrix" is refund my money!  Any neos' to help me out?


----------



## there_is_no_spoon (Oct 13, 2004)

Slipped up-- didnt read your posts (which were on the next page) before posting my reply. Consider mayur's comments as ignored!


----------



## sikku (Oct 14, 2004)

*CPU Temp*

Hi everyone,
At any given point of time weather the Mobo Temp is more or the CPU Temp is.My athlom 64 2800+ is showing the Mobo temp is 4 Deg more than the CPU Temp.(CPU 39/Mobo 43).


----------



## darklord (Oct 15, 2004)

Normally CPU temperature is more than MOBO temp.

Your temperatures look normal.
Most of A64 motherboards come with a small heatsink, this can be due to this.

I have changed the heatsink,added a fan and now my mobo temp is  35 @ full load.


----------



## i.am_mayur (Oct 15, 2004)

darklord .. ur system configuration is absolutely CRAP dude ..    
u shuld be ashamed of posting it so blatantly


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 16, 2004)

hey mayur AMD athlon, athlon xp, Athlon 64 alwez hav defeated Intel ones in synthetic tests certainly real world tests r optimized 2 use HT from intel but whenever 64 bit real world tests, its gonna use AMD64 instructions heavily and that will result in AMD b'cumin the winner so INTEL SUX!!! b'coz Intel is JBL now (JBL= JUST A BIG LOSER)


----------



## wORm (Oct 16, 2004)

i.am_mayur said:
			
		

> darklord .. ur system configuration is absolutely **** dude ..
> u shuld be ashamed of posting it so blatantly



Buddy, its not about how "big" it is, its how you use it that matters.  8)


----------



## theraven (Oct 16, 2004)

ignore the guy man .... or hes just gonna post to p!$$ us off ....


----------



## darklord (Oct 16, 2004)

i.am_mayur said:
			
		

> darklord .. ur system configuration is absolutely **** dude ..
> u shuld be ashamed of posting it so blatantly


OH yeah, care to post yours?


----------



## i.am_mayur (Oct 17, 2004)

flash . ure certainly Brain-dead man . Synthetic tests Dont  Matter .. 
All that matters is *SPEED* . An there aint nothin faster than Intel . 

Even though AMD may take the performance lead ,Intel beats it in terms of Pure speed 

AMD can think of coming up with a 3.6 Ghz HT processor only in its DIStant DReamz  man ! (maybe after 4-5 yrs when intel would already have clocked ..say 10 GHz!)
Cause AMD simply dont have enough Technology to produce faster chips.. all it can do is compare its chips performance wih intel's

Take for eg when a game loads ,, Intel CPU will load much faster .even though AMD may give 2-3 fps more when done   
so all u AMD faanatics .. [Edit Batty] Watch your words

And make sure ur kids dont make the same mistake as u (goin for AMD)


----------



## darklord (Oct 17, 2004)

i.am_mayur,
Care to post your Config? You Intel w***e ...lol..heheheh

your post reflects your limited knowledge.lol


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 18, 2004)

i.am_mayur you're looking at a ban coming up. Stop being silly and abusing. Also, I don't know about everyone else, but your arguements sound ridiculous.

How many of us here would rather have a CPU with 3.6 Gigs written on a box than a processor that out-performs everything else? Personally, I don't care whether Intel or AMD are better, I would buy a CPU / MoBo / RAM / HDD combo that beats everything else hollow! Whether it's a P4 - 3.2 G or an AMD 64 3200 doesn't matter, the ONLY thing that matters are the benchmarks, especially the type of benchmarks which come closest to MY usage pattern: If i'm a gamer, then only the gaming benchmarks interest me, if i'm an office user, then a P4 1.6 or P4 3.2, makes no difference to me, who cares if Microsoft Excel or Word opens 0.2765234587658756234 seconds faster on a P4 3.2—not me, that's for sure!


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 18, 2004)

hey Mayur Keep ur suggestions with u.
Nobody is stopping u from goin 4 Intel,   after all u r a big genius engg. who has got 1st rank IIT-JEE and is having Computer Engg. at IIT KANPUR,(THIS MAN IS REDICULUS )Who the hell is stopping u??? but an urge here DON'T DARE 2 USE BAD LANGUAGE U $HIT!!!
Don't giv ur f**ky suggestions 2 others.
and 4 temperature problem DISABLE DOT from BIOS as it is enabled by default and overclocks ur PC till 10% in default mode thus increasing performance & temperature as well    
Once again we 2 hav got tons of BAD WORDS 4 U DEAD BARIN!!!! but we r different. 
Understand!!!


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 19, 2004)

hmmm.... 


			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> i.am_mayur
> =i.am_sucker


 
anyways 3000+ <> 3.0Ghz P4 
(But it comes pretty close,say a hypothetical p4 2.9Ghz).

also Mr. Mayu 'the great' please stop making this into a flame post..  I can use explicits in more creative pattern that will make u regret why grand parents even thought of having kids.
But i dont use 'em here coz this is a technology discussion . U wont make any point by abusing. So please be polite and stop pissing off others.....


			
				[flAsh said:
			
		

> ] after all u r a big genius engg. who has got 1st rank IIT-JEE and is having Computer Engg. at IIT KANPUR,(THIS MAN IS REDICULUS Laughing)Who the hell is stopping u???


if tis dude got first rank in IIT JEE ,then he copied from 2 ppl (by sheer dumb luck the right answers of each of the guys).
hmmm... MODS shouldnt we ban such ppl??


----------



## indro (Oct 21, 2004)

According to mayur , its just the frequency which matters , so according to his theory , if a P4 with 4 ghz clock speed and 256k cache and 100 mhz bus speed with work as fast as a P4 4 ghz 1024 mhz bus speed and 2 MB l2 cache ? so why doesnt a p4 and celeron doest  give the same performance at the same clock frequency ? 
and as far as the technology goes , intel at present have serious problems in scaling the 800 mhz bus speed to 1024 mhz and getting a clock speed of over 3.8 ghz and the heating problems which the prescott had right from the beginning .Why do you think that intel now have started naming their processors as 520 , 540 , 560 , 320 etc ? If AMD was never even close to Intel then Intel wouldnt have never made the P4 EE processors (XEON CUT DOWN VERSION),wouldnt have never increased the BUS speed , the 128 bit memory and other enhancements .Intel have over 165 million transistors in their flagship processors whereas AMD64 flagship processor only has about 109 transistors with IBM's SOI technology.IF intel would had lesser transistors in their processors ,the processors would have run a lot cooler. AMD on the other hand have a very scalable architecture with A64 , which scales very well both in HT link increase from 1600MHZ to 2.0 GHZ ,easy increase in clock speed and at the same time processors have a perfect thermal solution.This was not the case with AMD's barton CPU's .... did anyone tried to overclock a 3200+ xp , its simply unstable , or if you try to overclock any other barton cpu's beyond 3200+ is simply unstable and thats where the A64's come in.This year AMD has the lead over intel no matter what anyone says .Its the truth , face it mayur !


----------



## Rajesh_K (Oct 21, 2004)

arun said:
			
		

> hi everyone
> recentluy i bought amd 64 cpu 3200 and msi k8n neo platinum mobo
> and ati 9800 pro card and 1 gb ram
> 
> ...



First off, Make sure you have proper ventilation in your case, usually one fan drawing air in (most effective if it's drawn from the front or side of the case), and one drawing air out (rear of case), plus one fan in your power supply blowing air out.  If you have your PC in non AC'ed generally warm tempuratured room, you might wanto to get a dual fan Power supply.  Secondly, 67 celcius is ridiculous for A64 3200+, and is probably the main reason for you vid errors.  You should get a new CPU HSF, I would suggest the All Copper xp-120 with a 120mm 3000rpm+ fan, or the Coolermaster Hyper 6 HSF.  If you vid card doesn't have a fan on it (although I think the 9800 pro does), then you should get a PCI slot VGA cooler, which is basically a VGA exhaust fan cooler.

OC'ing you CPU with the above mention HSF, you should be 35 celcius or less idle, and 50 celcius max or less.

If your vid card issues don't resolve by getting your temps down, then you may have a vid card or defect.

I have the Hyper 6, and in a house who's ambient temp is around 23 celcius, I keep my cpu at 35 celcius idle, and 43 max load, and thats with my cpu oc'd 250Mhz to 2.25Ghz


----------



## djmykey (Oct 22, 2004)

hey darky what happend to ur amd 64 sold it kya why man it was a cool machine


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 28, 2004)

nice informations!


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 28, 2004)

hey allajunaki, U r 100% right man. MAyur Sux not AMD. AMD is winner all over with the new nForce4 chipset beating 915P/925X chipsets is every stuff except the battle goin in MAYUR's mind


----------



## geek (Nov 7, 2004)

i also have an Athlon 64 bit processor running on MSI Neo FSR. The CPU temp is stable at 44 degrees while the mobo stays at a cool below 35. try upgrading ur bios with the live update facility.


----------

